# After you see this you will never Whine about.....



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Carrying your tandem on a car...

I finally figure out a simple, easy way to carry the tandem on my motorcycle...









BMX Stem attaches to the 22mm tubes of the footpeg bracket like it was made for it.









Old manitou One fork tube serves as the main structural member









The manitou tube happen to be 1 1/8" so I connect a stem with a "highRise" to provide as much leg clearance as possible 









From there, I attach a 1 1/8" inch quill stem to the lower stem, this provide me some range of lateral adjustments if is necessary. .









Something like this, just to Illustrate the flexibility of the system.









Adjust & spread the members of the rear rack as much as possible, the front one next to the front bottom bracket, the rear one as far back as possible.









This is how the whole thing looks,









Sadly mounting the forks more forward will impair movement of the rider a little to much..









The Shy Gf as captain.









The super Gf as stocker.









Checking Knee, leg clearance even with my big, fat legs is no problem.









As wide as my shoulder are, is no really a clearance problem.









I only need to lose two 6 mm bolts and is gone, 5 seconds max.









hell I can almost keep attach to the bike since is so small









I when for a Ride and the whole thing is super stable, ready to go anywhere, except i did not have a place to go riding today.


----------



## back2basics (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

Brilliant! This deserves some high credits. 

I saw your other post in the Ibis forum. I never come over to the tandem forum. But I'm glad I did. 

You've got a lot of creativity.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Gregg K said:


> Brilliant! This deserves some high credits.
> 
> I saw your other post in the Ibis forum. I never come over to the tandem forum. But I'm glad I did.
> 
> You've got a lot of creativity.


Thanks Gregg..

I'm just a firm believer that the brain is the "Muscle" that needs the most exercise..:madman:

Take a look at my picture gallery's *picture gallery's* for more fun stuff.

Actually this posting on the car forum is a great compendium of my rack works * No, No Cars > Motorbike + Bicycles = Happyness*


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*uuuuhhh, smart people make me feel, like, stupid or somethin*

uuuuhhh, smart people make me feel, like, stupid or something? ... Seriously, that's some cool smarts. hands to the roof props.

david


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

MichiganClydesdale said:


> uuuuhhh, smart people make me feel, like, stupid or something? ... Seriously, that's some cool smarts. hands to the roof props.
> 
> david


Oh David is not as much about being smart, Is more about letting your neurons run wild with out much regard for the predetermine structures.

Pretty much anybody can do it, specially if they don't try to hard to control everything at ones and from the start.

Invention rides more like a "HoverCraft" than a "Bobsled" on a skinny track.


----------

